#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضوة المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر جيهان محمد علي

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي العضوة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


جيهان محمد على


جيهان محمد على


جيهان محمد على 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 


تكريما لها ولجهدها المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

الف مليوووووون مبروك ياجى جى

بجد اللقب تستحقى عن جداره

الخبر ده فرحنى اوى ميرسى يابن البلد

بجد أول لما شفت إسم جيهان بقيت سعيده اوى

أتمنالك مزيد من النجاح والابداع والتألق دائماً

تحياتى العطره

مملكة الحب

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك يا جيهان على اللقب الشهر ده 
بالتوفيق ديما وشكرا على المجهود المبذول والتواجد المثمر 
 :f:

----------


## العسل المر

مبروك يا استاذة جيهان .. .. كل ما تكتبينه وبلاشك يدفعك الى المثالية خطوة بخطوة كل يوم - عن جدارة واستحقاق انتِ لها 


دمتِ مبدعة

----------


## nariman

*الرقيقه جيهان محمد على* 

*ألف مبروك حبيبتى* 
*بجد من أول إنضمامك للمنتدى وأنا بشوف فيكى شخصيه جميله وواعيه لها فكر خاص* 

*من تميز إلى آخر إن شاء الله*



*ياريت تقبلى منى الهديه دى*

**

*قلب زى قلبك تمام*

----------


## drmustafa

ألف مبروك جيهان 
شُرفَ اللقب هذا الشهر باسمك 
تستحقين ذلك عن جدارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت العزيزة 
جيهان محمد على 
الف مبروك التميز 

تستحقى اللقب عن جدارة واستحقاق 

اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي العضوة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> جيهان محمد على
> 
> 
> جيهان محمد على
> 
> ...


 أيه المفاجأة الجميلة دى  :Smart: 
حقيقى مش عارفة أقولك أيه  :2: 
أشكرك جداً يا إبن البلد على التكريم الرائع دة ... بس صدقنى حاسة إنى لسة بدرى أوى عشان أكون عضوة مميزة فى المنتدى الرائع دة  :Poster Oops: 
حقيقى مش لاقية كلام أشكرك بيه ولا أشكر الإدارة على الثقة الغالية دى مش عارفة أقول غير ربنا يفرح قلوبكم زى ما فرحتوا قلبى (أشكركم)
 :hey:

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم

الأخت العزيز جيهان محمد على

مش قلت لك؟



مبروك اللقب تألقه الشهر دا باسمك
وفى إنتظار إكتمال النبوءة إن شاء الله


حقيقي حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى فرضت على الجميع إحترامها ومتابعة آرائها المختلفة على المنتدى.


خالص تحياتى دائما
ومن تألق لتألق


*

----------


## سوما

العضوة المميزة\ أ. جيهان..
بجد فرحت جدااااااا لما شفت أسمك فى قائمة الأعضاء المميزين لأنك تستحقيهاااا فعلا....  :f: 
دايماااااااااااا فى تقدم ونجاح وتميز........ :f2: 
حضرتك من خلال فترة وجيزة قدرتى تثبتى نجاحك وتميزك وهذا ليس من فراغ أنما ناتج عن شخصية يحترمها الجميع ويكنوا لها بالتقدير والمحبة والأحترام...... :y: 
فموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك تدل على رقى شخصيتك وأدبها وأحترامها لنفسها وللجميع على حد سواء..... حفظك الله من كل سؤء..  :l: 
فلكى منى كل التحية والتقدير.... :M (32):

----------


## Red Devil

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله

وعقبال ما تبقى السنه الجايه برضه العضوه المميزه

----------


## زهره

::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 
الف الف مبروك جيهان 
والي الامام دائما باذن الله 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f2: 
ياريت تقبلي مني الورد ده 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

مبروك

اتمنى لك تواصل دائم مع ما يفيد وينفع فى طاعة الله وارتقاء العقول

دمتى بخير ان شاء الله 

لك تحياتى

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 60"]الف مبروك جيهان العضو المميز

و ان شاء الله في تألق مستمر



دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*مبروك يا جيهان و دايماً من تفوق لآخر إن شاء الله* 

**

----------


## حنـــــان

جيهان
اني تستحقي كل خير
ربنا يوفقك وينجحك دايما
وألف مبروك  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> **
> 
> *الف مليوووووون مبروك ياجى جى* 
> *بجد اللقب تستحقى عن جداره* 
> *الخبر ده فرحنى اوى ميرسى يابن البلد* 
> *بجد أول لما شفت إسم جيهان بقيت سعيده اوى* 
> *أتمنالك مزيد من النجاح والابداع والتألق دائماً* 
> *تحياتى العطره* 
> *مملكة الحب* 
> ...


 حبيبتى هايدى 
 :f2: 
مش عارفة أقولك أيه على رقتك دى الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى
وحقيقى سعيدة انك تكونى أول واحدة تهنينى 
تحياتى ليكى يا قمر
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[QUOTE][الف مبروك يا جيهان على اللقب الشهر ده 
بالتوفيق ديما وشكرا على المجهود المبذول والتواجد المثمر 
 :f:  /QUOTE]

أخى العزيز ...زيزو
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقة ووجودك الرائع
كل الشكر لك أخى العزيز
 :hey:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبروك يا استاذة جيهان .. .. كل ما تكتبينه وبلاشك يدفعك الى المثالية خطوة بخطوة كل يوم - عن جدارة واستحقاق انتِ لها 
> 
> 
> دمتِ مبدعة


أخى العزيز ... العسل المر
 :f2: 
حقيقى كلامك كتير عليه ...
وصدقنى كلنا بنجتهد وبنحاول نكون متميزين وقد أيه بتبقى لحظة جميلة لما بتلاقى مجهودك دة بيلاقى صدى وتقدير من اللى حواليك 
بتمنى كلنا نعيش اللحظة دى لأنها بتفرق كتير جداااااااا مع الإنسان ... أشكرك وأشكر تهنئتك الرقيقة
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لك يا جيهان

تستحقيه عن جدارة جدا جدا ................

و من نجاح لنجاح إن شاء الله



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> nariman3230
> *الرقيقه جيهان محمد على* 
> 
> *ألف مبروك حبيبتى* 
> *بجد من أول إنضمامك للمنتدى وأنا بشوف فيكى شخصيه جميله وواعيه لها فكر خاص* 
> 
> *من تميز إلى آخر إن شاء الله*
> 
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة جدااااا nariman3230
حقيقى سعيدة بوجودك وبكلامك الرقيق وهديتك حقيقى جميلة يا ريتنى أستحقها أشكرك يا حبيبتى وربنا مايحرمنى منك أبداً
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ألف مبروك جيهان 
> شُرفَ اللقب هذا الشهر باسمك 
> تستحقين ذلك عن جدارة


 
أخى العزيز ... دكتور مصطفى
تهنئتك وكلماتك شرف لى ليتنى أستحقه
كل الشكر لك أخى على وجودك وكلماتك الرقيقة 
 :king:

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"][frame="1 80"][frame="1 80"]حبيبتي الغااااااليه

 جيـهان 







تستاهلي اللقب وعن جداره ومش عارفه ليه كان إحساسي 

اني هشوف اسمك في المره دي وسط الاعضاء المميزين 

وبجد تستاهلي كل الخير يا قلبي علشان مش بس عضوه مميزه

 لكن انسانه وشخصيه ايضا مميزه 

ويارب دايما في نجاح وتقدم ورقي في شتى مجالات الحياه



اختك

عزة نفس[/frame][/frame][/frame]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الاخت العزيزة 
> جيهان محمد على 
> الف مبروك التميز 
> 
> تستحقى اللقب عن جدارة واستحقاق 
> 
> اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما


 
أخى العزيز ... إسكندرانى
دائماً ما كان تشجيعك لى ومساندتك عامل أساسى فى زيادة ثقتى فى نفسى ...أعترف أننى خجولة زيادة عن اللزوم وتنقصنى روح المبادرة فى التعبير عن أفكارى وآرائى ولكن تشجيع حضرتك كان له دور كبير فى تغيير هذه الصفات بداخلى ... كل الشكر لك أستاذى العزيز على تشجيعك وعلى تهنئتك الرقيقة والتى أسعدتنى حقاً
 :king:

----------


## جلاكسي

*اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما 

*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

أن تأتى متأخرا خير من ألا تأتى أبدا
ألف ألف مبروك الغالية جيهان عن هذا التكريم الذى تستحقيه عن جدارة 
فألف ألف مبروك 
وكل الشكر لإدارة منتدى أبناء مصر على إختيارهم الصائب وتقديرهم للجهود المتميزة

----------


## فاضــل

تواجد فعال

موضوعات غنية

ردود لبقة مهذبة 

عقلية ناضجة 

احترام للآخرين

فكيف لا يأتيك التميز 

تهنئة تستحقينها يا جيهان

و تفاؤل بدوام التميز إن شاء الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك ياجيهان
فعلا تستحقى هذا اللقب وعن جداره 
ان شاء الله دائماً فى تقدم 
مع كل موضوعاتك التى تثرى بحق كل العقول 
مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك

----------


## reda laby

ومافيش كلام ح اقوله أكتر من كده
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله فى كل مشاركاتك واعمالك القادمة

----------


## hanoaa

*الرقيقة العزيزة جيهان

طبعا كالعادة أنا فى التوهان

1000 مبروووووووووووووك

متأخرة بقى معلش

بس أحب اقولك 

جيهان

يا ارق إنسان

يا قلب مليان دفا و حنان

من يوم ماقابلتك

حسيت بإنه إللى بينا مالوش عنوان

ود جايز ... حب ممكن 

لكنه أكيد عشق إنسان لإنسان

بتوحشينى .... و لما بتزورينى فى المنام

بحس إنى عايزة اصحى

أقوم و أجرى ع الماسنجر

يمكن ألقى قلب دافى

حضن أسكن فيه و أنام

لو سمحتى ماتغيبيش 

ببقى دايما فى إحتياج لقلب طيب 

أستخبى فيه و أخد منه دفا و أمان

فرحت لما كرموكى

و بالتميز  أهم وصفوكى

إبن البلد دخل و ذاع

جيهان يا ناس أخدت الكاس

كان نفسى أغنى أو حتى أهيص

دى الغاليه جى جى عنوان التميز



*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيكي ولك 
دمت ودام لنا قلمك
مبروك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الأخت العزيز جيهان محمد على* 
> *مش قلت لك؟*
> ** 
> 
> *مبروك اللقب تألقه الشهر دا باسمك*
> *وفى إنتظار إكتمال النبوءة إن شاء الله*
> ** 
> ...


 أخى العزيز ... حمادو
 :f2: 
أشكرك جداً على تهنئتك الرقيقة وحقيقى بشكرك على حسن ظنك فيه وزى ماقولتلك قبل كدة أنا اللى سعيدة بوجودى بينكم وإنكم سمحتو لى أعبر عن نفسى ونتبادل الآراء ووجهات النظر ونفيد بعض ... صدقنى بحاول دايماً أكون على نفس مستوى باقى الأعضاء من الثقافة والفكر والتحضر والإحترام والأخلاق ... بإختصار بحاول أكون جديرة إنى أكون عضوة فى منتدى أبناء مصر ... كل الشكر ليك وخالص تمنياتى بالسعادة ...,,
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> العضوة المميزة\ أ. جيهان..
> بجد فرحت جدااااااا لما شفت أسمك فى قائمة الأعضاء المميزين لأنك تستحقيهاااا فعلا.... 
> دايماااااااااااا فى تقدم ونجاح وتميز........
> حضرتك من خلال فترة وجيزة قدرتى تثبتى نجاحك وتميزك وهذا ليس من فراغ أنما ناتج عن شخصية يحترمها الجميع ويكنوا لها بالتقدير والمحبة والأحترام......
> فموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك تدل على رقى شخصيتك وأدبها وأحترامها لنفسها وللجميع على حد سواء..... حفظك الله من كل سؤء.. 
> فلكى منى كل التحية والتقدير....


 
أختى العزيزة ... سوما
حقيقى سعيدة بكلماتك التى تفيض رقة وعذوبة ...
أخجلتينى وحيرتينى فى الرد عليكى  :2: 
أشكرك يا حبيبتى وسعيدة جداً بكلماتك اللى يارب أكون أستحقها 
تحياتى وتمنياتى لكى بالسعادة إن شاء الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ومن تميز لتميز ان شاء الله
> 
> وعقبال ما تبقى السنه الجايه برضه العضوه المميزه


 
أشكرك جداااا على التهنئة الرقيقة والكلمات المشجعة
كل الشكر لك
 :1:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مليار مبروك بأسعار الشهر اللى فات*
*للعزيزة*
جيهان محمد على 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك الأخت المتميزة جيهان  :f: 
وسام التميز تشرف باقترانه بإسمك
وإن شاء الله من تميز لتميز دائما 
 ::

----------


## hazem3

الف مبروك استاذتي العزيزة جيهان 

ومن تقدم لتقدم  

بجد تستحقيها عن جدارة باراءك المحترمة وتفكيرك العقلاني المنظم والشخصية المرتبة التي تفرض علي الجميع احترامها 

باحترامها لهم ونظرتها اليهم

وفقك الله في دنياه  وجزاك خيرا في اخرته

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف الف مبروك جيهان 
> والي الامام دائما باذن الله 
> 
> ياريت تقبلي مني الورد ده


 حبيبة قلبى ... زهرة 
كل الورد دة عشانى ...!!!  ::$: 
أشكرك جداً يا حبيبتى على تهنئتك الرقيقة وتمنياتى بالسعادة الدائمة لكى يا قمر
 :Biggrin:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبروك
> 
> اتمنى لك تواصل دائم مع ما يفيد وينفع فى طاعة الله وارتقاء العقول
> 
> دمتى بخير ان شاء الله 
> 
> لك تحياتى


 أخى العزيز ... طائر الشرق
سعدت جداً بتهنئتك الرقيقة ...
أشكرك جدااااااااا ودمت بكل الخير
 :4:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبروك جيهان العضو المميز
> 
> 
> و ان شاء الله في تألق مستمر 
>  
> دمتِ بكل خير 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


 كل الشكر لكى أختى بوكى على تهنئتك الرقيقة
حقيقى سعيدة بوجودك  :1: 
مع خالص تحياتى...,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مبروك يا جيهان و دايماً من تفوق لآخر إن شاء الله* 
> 
> 
> **


 حبيبة قلبى أميرة 
حقيقى وجودك دايماً بيسعدنى وبجد إنتى من الأقلام اللى قريبة من قلبى جداً فى المنتدى ومن الناس اللى بحترم فكرها وثقافتها ربنا يسعدك دايماً يا رب ...

اشكرك جداً على تهنئتك الرقيقة ووجودك الرائع اللى دايماً بسعد بيه...,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان
> اني تستحقي كل خير
> ربنا يوفقك وينجحك دايما
> وألف مبروك


 أختى العزيزة ... حنان
أشكرك يا قمر على تهنئتك الرقيقة حقيقى سعدت بيها جدااااااااا
خالص تمنياتى بالسعادة
 :f:

----------


## ريـم

أختي العزيزة جيهان محمد علي 
ألف مبروك التكريم 
تستحقيه عن جدارة 
و يا رب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح 
و أنا سعيدة جداً انه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية رائعة زي حضرتك 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لك يا جيهان*
> 
> 
> *تستحقيه عن جدارة جدا جدا ................* 
> *و من نجاح لنجاح إن شاء الله* 
> 
> 
> **


أشكرك يا إيمان على تهنئتك الرقيقة وحضورك الرائع
خالص ودى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حبيبتي الغااااااليه
> 
> جيـهان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 حبيبة قلبى عبير ...
 :f2: 
حقيقى بشكرك وحقيقى حسيت بكلامك ووصلنى إحساسك الجميل اللى كله دفا وحب ... بجد مش عارفة أقولك أيه ولا أشكرك إزاى  :l: 
بس إنتى أكيد عارفة معزتك عندى شكلها أيه وقد أيه أنا بحبك وبقدرك... ربنا يديم عليكى قلبك الكبير ورقتك اللى مالهاش حدود
 :Kiss2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق دائما*


 أختى العزيزة ... جلاكسى
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقة ووجودك الرائع
كل الشكر لكى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

الف الف مبروك يا جيهان 
تستحقى بجد التكريم على مجهودك الرائع وعلى وجودك الجميل اينما كنتِ
اتمنى لكِ مزيد من التميز و النجاح
والف الف مبروك لكِ اختى العزيزة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  جيهان محمد علي







للإبداع عنوان ورونق  وهو ( جيهـــــان  ) والإبداع لا تصنعه إلاّ انامل حريرية 

تجيد فن الصياغة لحرفنة توصيل بفكر احتراف انامل ذهبية حساسة تعــــرف كيف

تتعامل مع المفردات لانها تمتلك روح الابتكار وانفاس التجديد فنرى لوحات زاهية

وجذابة عذوبة معنى وسلاسة مضمون تصل الى عقل المتلقي ..... بعفوية واقتدار .



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## غادة جاد

*أقول ايه بس ؟؟؟؟         * 
*مش هأقدر أقول غير*


*أيها اللقب ( العضوة المميزة )*
*مبروك عليك جيهان*


*بأحبك وبأموت فيكي*

*غادة*

----------


## nour2005

[frame="1 80"]أختي الغالية جيهان

مبارك فوزك باللقب

أنت فعلا من الشخصيات

التي أحببتها وتوقّعت لها التميّز

تستحقين فعلا التّكريم على المجهود الرائع

والروح الجميلة 

دمت دائما متميّزة ومن نجاح إلى آخر .

[/frame]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أن تأتى متأخرا خير من ألا تأتى أبدا
> ألف ألف مبروك الغالية جيهان عن هذا التكريم الذى تستحقيه عن جدارة 
> فألف ألف مبروك 
> 
> وكل الشكر لإدارة منتدى أبناء مصر على إختيارهم الصائب وتقديرهم للجهود المتميزة


 أختى العزيزة ...إشراقة أمل
وجودك وكلماتك الرقيقة أسعدتنى جداً
طبعاً إنتى مااتأخرتيش ولا حاجة بالعكس أنااللى إتأخرت فى الرد عليكى :Icecream: 
أشكرك يا قمر والله يبارك فيكى يا رب
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تواجد فعال
> 
> موضوعات غنية
> 
> ردود لبقة مهذبة 
> 
> عقلية ناضجة 
> 
> احترام للآخرين
> ...


 أستاذى الفاضل ... فاضل  :Smart: 
مجرد مرورك وتوجيهك التهنئة لى  هو فى حد ذاته تكريم وتميز تمنحه لى ...
أستاذ فاضل حقيقى شرفتنى بوجودك الرائع 
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك ياجيهان
> فعلا تستحقى هذا اللقب وعن جداره 
> ان شاء الله دائماً فى تقدم 
> مع كل موضوعاتك التى تثرى بحق كل العقول 
> مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


 
أختى العزيزة ...أم البنات
الله يبارك فيكى يا رب 
 :Smart: 
أشكرك جداً على مرورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة يا قمر
 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ومافيش كلام ح اقوله أكتر من كده
> 
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله فى كل مشاركاتك واعمالك القادمة


 أخى العزيز ...أستاذ رضا
أشكرك كل الشكر أخى على مرورك وتهنئتك الرقيقة
تحياتى 
 :Smart:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الرقيقة العزيزة جيهان*
> 
> _طبعا كالعادة أنا فى التوهان_ 
> _1000 مبروووووووووووووك_ 
> _متأخرة بقى معلش_ 
> _بس أحب اقولك_  
> _جيهان_
> 
> _يا ارق إنسان_ 
> ...


 مش عارفة أقولك أيه ياهناء ؟؟؟؟!!!!! :king: 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب والله انا كمان بحبك جداااا
الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى وربنا مايحرمنى منك أبداً
 :4:

----------


## hanoaa

> مش عارفة أقولك أيه ياهناء ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب والله انا كمان بحبك جداااا
> الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى وربنا مايحرمنى منك أبداً


_و لا يحرمنى منك يا جى جى يا رب

و ماتقوليش أى حاجة

كفايه إنك موجوده معايا_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيكي ولك 
> دمت ودام لنا قلمك
> 
> مبروك


 أخى العزيز ...أستاذ عاصم
مرورك أسعدنى وتهنئتك تعنى لى الكثير حقاً
كل الشكر لك أخى الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

بنت الشرقية الجميلة الطيبة
الف مليون مبروك للتميز اللي تستحقيه من اول مشاركة ليكي في المنتدي لاخلاقك الطيبة و كلماتك الساحرة و مواضيعك الرائعة .. جيهان الجميلة الف مبروك و يا رب دايما من تميز لتميز و تكريم ..
خالص ودي 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مليار مبروك بأسعار الشهر اللى فات*
> 
> *للعزيزة*
> جيهان محمد على 
> بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر


 أستاذى العزيز ... دكتور جمال
مرورك وتهنئتك شرف وفخر لى حقاً... فلك مكانة ومعزة فى قلبى لا يعلمها إلا الله...أحترم فيك التمرد على كل ماهو سائد طالما خالف مبادئك وقناعاتك :y:  أحترم فيك الوضوح والصراحة والقوة فى التعبير عن رأيك :Poster Sss: ... أختلف معك أحياناً :O O:  ... تستفزنى أحياناً  ::uff:: ...ولكن أحترمك دائماً  :Glad: 
تحياتى وتقديرى لك الدائمين أستاذى العزيز 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ألف ألف مبروك الأخت المتميزة جيهان 
> وسام التميز تشرف باقترانه بإسمك
> وإن شاء الله من تميز لتميز دائما


 العزيزة الغالية ...قلب مصر
أشكرك جداً على تهنئتك الرقيقة ومرورك 
اللى أسعدنى وشرفنى 
تحياتى لكى الدائمة
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبروك استاذتي العزيزة جيهان 
> 
> ومن تقدم لتقدم 
> 
> بجد تستحقيها عن جدارة باراءك المحترمة وتفكيرك العقلاني المنظم والشخصية المرتبة التي تفرض علي الجميع احترامها 
> 
> باحترامها لهم ونظرتها اليهم
> 
> وفقك الله في دنياه وجزاك خيرا في اخرته


 
الله يبارك فيك يا حازم 
أشكرك جداً على وجودك وكلماتك الرقيقة حقيقى أسعدتنى بمرورك... تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*الف الف الف


تميز حقيقى وعن جدارة
عزيزتى جيهان
ارق التهانى اليكِ 
وامنياتى بالتميز والتفوق الدائم


*

----------


## أستعجلت الرحيل

جيهان محمد على
نبارك لآنفسنا آولاً ولكِ  ثانياً ببزوغ نجمكِ وحصولكِ على لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر
آبن البلد آقدر لك بادرتك الطيبة فى حق آختك جيهان محمد على
طاب صباحكم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحب أن أشكر كل من تقدم لى بتهنئة رقيقة فى هذا المتصفح
حقاً أقدر لكم تفاعلكم ومشاعركم الرقيقة واعتذر منكم لتأخرى فى الرد
وهذا ويعلم الله بسبب مرض ألم بى مفاجئ وإلى أن ألقاكم قريباً أحب أن اشكركم 
وتمنياتى بالسعادة للجميع...,,

----------


## hanoaa

> أحب أن أشكر كل من تقدم لى بتهنئة رقيقة فى هذا المتصفح
> حقاً أقدر لكم تفاعلكم ومشاعركم الرقيقة واعتذر منكم لتأخرى فى الرد
> وهذا ويعلم الله بسبب مرض ألم بى مفاجئ وإلى أن ألقاكم قريباً أحب أن اشكركم 
> وتمنياتى بالسعادة للجميع...,,


_
1000 سلامة يا جى جى

بعد الشر عليكى_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختي العزيزة جيهان محمد علي 
> 
> ألف مبروك التكريم 
> تستحقيه عن جدارة 
> و يا رب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح 
> و أنا سعيدة جداً انه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية رائعة زي حضرتك 
> مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري


 أشكرك جداااااااا يا ريم على تهنئتك الرقيقة ...
وسامحينى على تأخرى فى الرد ...
تحياتى يا قمر 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا جيهان 
> تستحقى بجد التكريم على مجهودك الرائع وعلى وجودك الجميل اينما كنتِ
> اتمنى لكِ مزيد من التميز و النجاح
> والف الف مبروك لكِ اختى العزيزة


 أختى الجميلة ... مصراوية
مباركتك وتهنئتك أسعدتنى جداً والله
حقيقى وجودك دايماً بيسعدنى...
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر وتحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> **
> *
> الأخت الفاضلة .. جيهان محمد علي*
> ** 
> ** 
> 
> 
> *للإبداع عنوان ورونق وهو ( جيهـــــان ) والإبداع لا تصنعه إلاّ انامل حريرية*  
> *تجيد فن الصياغة لحرفنة توصيل بفكر احتراف انامل ذهبية حساسة تعــــرف كيف* 
> ...


 أخى العزيز ...  أيمن خطاب
أشكرك جداً على جميل ما وصفتنى به وأدعوا الله أن أكون مستحقة لكلماتك تلك ... كل الشكر لك أخى العزيز
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الجااامح

حقيقة لم تكن مفاجأة لي ..
فجيهان تأتي بمفردة ساحرة ..
تتسع عبر ضوء طالما إستدعى الفراشات للتحليق حوله ..

ألف مبروووك ..





دمتي مبدعة ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أقول ايه بس ؟؟؟؟* 
> *مش هأقدر أقول غير*
> 
> 
> *أيها اللقب ( العضوة المميزة )*
> *مبروك عليك جيهان*
> 
> 
> *بأحبك وبأموت فيكي*
> ...


 صديقتى الحبيبة (والوحيدة) غادة ...,,
التميز منحتيه لى يا عزيزتى منذ زمن وذلك عندما أصبحتى صديقتى ...
غادة أحبك (ويعلم الله ) فى الله أختى الحبيبة
دمتى لى سند وواحة أفئ إليها من كروب الدنيا وآلامها
(جيهان)
 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختي الغالية جيهان
> 
> 
> مبارك فوزك باللقب 
> أنت فعلا من الشخصيات 
> التي أحببتها وتوقّعت لها التميّز 
> تستحقين فعلا التّكريم على المجهود الرائع 
> والروح الجميلة  
> دمت دائما متميّزة ومن نجاح إلى آخر .


 أختى الحبيبة ... نور
مباركتك وتهنئتك أسعدتنى جدااااااا والله
لكى كل الشكر والتقدير على مرورك وكلماتك الرقيقة أختى العزيزة ...تحياتى وتقديرى لكى الدائمين
 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بنت الشرقية الجميلة الطيبة
> الف مليون مبروك للتميز اللي تستحقيه من اول مشاركة ليكي في المنتدي لاخلاقك الطيبة و كلماتك الساحرة و مواضيعك الرائعة .. جيهان الجميلة الف مبروك و يا رب دايما من تميز لتميز و تكريم ..
> خالص ودي


 أختى الحبيبة ...أم الشهيد
سعدت جداً بكلماتك الرقيقة فأنت من أوائل الشخصيات التى سعدت بالتعرف عليها فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ...أسرتنى بذكائك وتفتحك وعمق أفكارك ... شرف لى أختى الحبيبة أن تكونى من بين أصدقائى ... تمنياتى لكى بالسعادة التى تستحقينها بكل تأكيد 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الف الف الف*
> __ 
> _تميز حقيقى وعن جدارة_
> _عزيزتى جيهان_
> _ارق التهانى اليكِ_ 
> _وامنياتى بالتميز والتفوق الدائم_
> __


 أيه دة أيه دة بنت شهريار منورانى  :Biggrin: 
والله نورتينى يا قمر وحمدلله على سلامة رجوعك للمنتدى
بجد كنا مفتقدينك جداااااااا
سعيدة جداً بمرورك وبكلماتك الرقيقة اللى زيك تمام
خالص تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان محمد على
> 
> نبارك لآنفسنا آولاً ولكِ ثانياً ببزوغ نجمكِ وحصولكِ على لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر
> آبن البلد آقدر لك بادرتك الطيبة فى حق آختك جيهان محمد على
> 
> طاب صباحكم


 أختى العزيزة ...إستعجلت الرحيل
أولاً ..أهلا بك معنا عضوة وأختاً عزيزة نعتز جداً بإخوتها فى منتدانا الرائع هذا 
ثانياً ..أشكرك جدا على مبادرتك وتهنئتك الرقيقة ..وأتمنى أن نرى مشاركاتك وتفاعلك الرائع داخل المنتدى قريباً بإذن الله


تحياتى لكى أختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _1000 سلامة يا جى جى_ 
> 
> _بعد الشر عليكى_


 الله يا سلمك يا هنوئة يا رب
ربنا ما يحرمنى منك ولا من قلبك الطيب دة أبداً
 ::h:: 
أنا الحمد لله دلوقتى بقيت أحسن كتير
 ::hop:: 
تحياتى ليكى يا قمر ويا رب تكونى بخير دايماً
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حقيقة لم تكن مفاجأة لي ..
> فجيهان تأتي بمفردة ساحرة ..
> تتسع عبر ضوء طالما إستدعى الفراشات للتحليق حوله .. 
> ألف مبروووك .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دمتي مبدعة ..


 أخى العزيز ... الجااامح
مرورك شرف لى ليتنى أستحقه ... وكلماتك زادتنى تيهاً وفخراً
تحياتى لك ولمرورك الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

الغاليه على قلبى جى جى

ألف مبروك التميز ولو إن الخبر مكنش مفاجأه بالنسبالى

إنتى حقيقى من الشخصيات الراقيه سواء فى موضوعاتها أو ردودها أو حتى تواجدها

لكى كل التقدير على لمساتك الفكريه الرائعه التى تضعيها داخل المنتدى

وعلى رفعك من قدر هذا المكان بالفكر والعقليه المستنيره

ألف ألف ألف مبروك

جيهان محمد على إسم يستحق إن يقترن بلقب التميز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يبارك فيكى يا بوسى أنا سعيدة جداااا بوجودك وكلامك دة والله
تحياتى ليكى يا جميلة
 ::h::

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

الف مبروك اختى العزيزة ..
اسال الله تعالى لكِ التوفيق والنجاح دائما ..
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن..
تقبلى مرورى.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة ... زهرة الياسمينا
 :f2: 
مرورك وتهنئتك أسعدونى وزادونى شرف
كل الشكر لكى أختى العزيزة ولكلماتك الرقيقة
تحياتى...,,
 :f2:

----------


## لمسه

الاسم الاجمل جيهان 



دمتى  للتميّز راية

وللإبداعـ عنـوان  

الف الف الف مبرووووك
لا مش هذا الشهر فقط بل لكل الشهور تستحقين واكثر والله

[/QUOTE]



اختك لمسه[/SIZE]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيه دة ....
العروسة بنفسها جاية تباركلى !!!! :2: 
نورتيني والله يا لمسة وبشكرك جداً على كلماتك الرقيقة دى
والله سعيدة بوجودك جدااااااا وألف مبروك على العمرة وألف ألف مبروك على الخطوبة يا قمر ::h:: 
ربنا يسعدك دايماً و يوفقك فى حياتك يا حبيبتى
تحياتى...,,
 :king:

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*الف الف مبرووووووووووك
فى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله*

----------


## mada4top

الف الف مبروك ياجيهان علي التكريم ده

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الف الف مبرووووووووووك*
> 
> _فى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله_


 أختى العزيزة ... فاطمة غازى
 :f2: 
سعيدة جداااا بتهنئتك الرقيقة دى  :1: 
وجودك حقيقى أسعدنى تحياتى ليكى يا قمر 
وأهلاً بيكى فى منتدى أبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف الف مبروك ياجيهان علي التكريم ده


 
الله يبارك فيك يا رب 
 :f2: 
أشكرك جدااااا على تهنئتك الرقيقة ووجودك الذى أسعدنى جداااا
تحياتى وتقديرى لك أخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله جيهان محمد علي*

*تهنئه صادقه بمناسبة حصولك على لقب التميز لهذا الشهر*
*وأتفق تماماً مع هذا الإختيار*
*إذ أنك بالفعل من الشخصيات التي تستحق الإحترام والتقدير*
*ألف مبرووووووووووك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الأخت الفاضله جيهان محمد علي*
> 
> *تهنئه صادقه بمناسبة حصولك على لقب التميز لهذا الشهر*
> *وأتفق تماماً مع هذا الإختيار*
> *إذ أنك بالفعل من الشخصيات التي تستحق الإحترام والتقدير*
> *ألف مبرووووووووووك* 
> *أخوك*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


 أخى العزيز ...ا\عصام علم الدين

وجودك وتهنئتك الرقيقة أسعدونى وزادونى شرف أخى العزيز 
أشكرك جداً وخالص تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم

أختك 
(جيهان)
 :f2:

----------


## antox

ألف مبروك لك ياجيهان  على إختيارك العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر وتمنياتنا لك بدوام التألق والنجاح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ألف مبروك لك ياجيهان على إختيارك العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر وتمنياتنا لك بدوام التألق والنجاح


 أخى العزيز ...antox
أشكرك جدااااااااا على تهنئتك الرقيقة ووجودك الرائع
كل الشكر لك أخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## محمد غباشى

الاخت الفاضلة جيهان الف مبروك على لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر ويارب فى تقدم على طول

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الاخت الفاضلة جيهان الف مبروك على لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر ويارب فى تقدم على طول


 
أشكرك يا محمد على تهنئتك الرقيقة
تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة الدائمة
 :f2:

----------


## فتى مصر

الف مبروك .......

بسبب انشغالى الدائم لم اشاهد اعمال كثيرة للاستاذة جيهان محمد على ... لكن فى القليل الذى شاهدته تستحق التهنئة واللقب ...



الف مبروك


فتى مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبروك .......
> 
> بسبب انشغالى الدائم لم اشاهد اعمال كثيرة للاستاذة جيهان محمد على ... لكن فى القليل الذى شاهدته تستحق التهنئة واللقب ...
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك
> 
> 
> فتى مصر


 أشكرك أخى العزيز ... فتى مصر
على تهنئتك وكلماتك الرقيقة ... وشرف لى حقاً أن تنال موضوعاتى إعجابك ورضاك
تحياتى لك ولمرورك الرائع
 :f2:

----------


## h.daboor

مبروك

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا استاذه جيهان وديما الى التقدم وديما الى الامام
*

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

:y:  :y: ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

 :y:   :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبروك


 الله يبارك فيك
تحياتى
 :king:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا استاذه جيهان وديما الى التقدم وديما الى الامام*
> 
> __


 الله يبارك فيكى يا فاطمة  :f: 
متشكرة اوى على تهنئتك الرقيقة حبيبتى
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


 متشكرة اوى يا قمر على تهنئتك الكبييييييييييرة دى  :Saddam: 
ومنورة المنتدى بوجودك المتميز بجد
تحياتى
 :Smart:

----------


## فاطمه غازى

*بجد تستهلى يا استاذه جيهان كل خير ويارب على طول تكونى كده وافضل على الدوام*

----------


## أميرة جاد

مبروك يا اخت جيهان
الف مبروك

----------


## ابوالحيلة

ابنتى جى جى
الف الف مبروك وانت تستحقى فعلا هذا اللقب
تحياتى لك واتمنى لك التوفيق فى جميع امورك الحياتية

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *بجد تستهلى يا استاذه جيهان كل خير ويارب على طول تكونى كده وافضل على الدوام*


 أشكرك يا فاطمة على مرورك الغالى مرة أخرى
وتهنئتك الرقيقة حبيبتى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبروك يا اخت جيهان
> الف مبروك


 
أشكرك جدااااااااا يا أخت أميرة
 :;):

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ابنتى جى جى
> الف الف مبروك وانت تستحقى فعلا هذا اللقب
> تحياتى لك واتمنى لك التوفيق فى جميع امورك الحياتية


 
أشكرك جداً أخى العزيز .... ابو الحيلة
على وجودك الرائع وتهنئتك الرقيقة وأهلاً بك معنا فى منتدانا الغالى أبناء مصر وتمنياتى بالسعادة الدائمة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الف الف مبروك

تستحقينها عن جدارة اختنا الكريمة

تحياتى و تقديرى ,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف الف مبروك
> 
> تستحقينها عن جدارة اختنا الكريمة
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى ,,


 أشكرك أخى العزيز ....a_leader

على تهنئتك الرقيقة ومرورك الرائع
تحياتى

 :f:

----------


## الصعيدي

*أطيب التهاني



وأطيب الأماني



لشخصك الكريم



أستاذة جيهان



بمناسبة التميز



لك كل الود التقدير



خالص تحياتي

 *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أطيب التهاني*
> 
> ** 
> *وأطيب الأماني* 
> ** 
> *لشخصك الكريم* 
> ** 
> *أستاذة جيهان* 
> ** 
> ...


 أشكرك اخى العزيز .... الصعيدى
على مرورك الغالى وتهنئتك الرقيقة وسعيدة بعودتك مرة اخرى لبيتك الثانى منتدى ابناء مصر واتمنى الا تنقطع عنا مرة اخرى
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

الف مبروك اختى العزيزه جيهان
وما زال المنتدى يزداد بريقا بتالقك

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

الف مبروك اختى العزيزه جيهان
وما يزال المنتدى يزداد بريقا بتالقك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبروك اختى العزيزه جيهان
> وما زال المنتدى يزداد بريقا بتالقك


 
اشكرك أخى العزيز .... إبراهيم الرفاعى

لتهنئتك الرقيقة وكلماتك الرائعة
تحياتى ودمت بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
يا احلى جيجي
ويارب تفضلي علطول في تميز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> يا احلى جيجي
> ويارب تفضلي علطول في تميز


 
أختى العزيزة .... شروق الفجر

أشكرك من كل قلبى على تهنئتك الرقيقة ومشاعرك الجميلة دى
تحياتى ودايماً بخير يا رب
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أختى الغالية جيهان



أسفة انى ماشفتش الموضوع ولا اخدت بالى منه إلا ديلوقت
فعلا تقدير تستحقيه وجديرة به
لمساتك وبصماتك واضحة فى المنتدى
يارب دايما متألقة ودايما متميزة



فراشة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختى الغالية جيهان
> 
>  
> أسفة انى ماشفتش الموضوع ولا اخدت بالى منه إلا ديلوقت
> فعلا تقدير تستحقيه وجديرة به
> لمساتك وبصماتك واضحة فى المنتدى
> يارب دايما متألقة ودايما متميزة
>  
> 
> فراشة


 أشكرك أختى العزيزة.... فراشة
على تهنئتك الجميلة دى وروحك الطيبة 
بصماتك إنتِ كمان واضحة وملموسة فى المنتدى وتمنياتى لكِ بالتوفيق دايماً إن شاء الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## owen.2010

الف مبروك  جيهان واتمنى التوفيق الدائم لك ان شاء الله والف مبروك مرة تانية يا اجمل جيجي

----------


## owen.2010

*اتمنى من مدير المنتدى ان يمسح الردود الخاصة بالسنوات الماضية*مع الشكر له لجمال هذا المنتدى الخرافى

----------


## الغرام

ا
ل
ف
م
ل
ي
و
ن
م
ب
ر
و
ك
يا جيجى
والى الامام دائما
تقبلى تحياتى وباقة الورد

----------


## Emy"The Queen"

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت جيهان ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
أنا لسة جديدة في المنتدى و أتمنى التفوق مثلك 
تقبلي تحياااااااااااااااتي
إيمي*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة جيهان




مبارك عليك الجائزة حورس 2010 

تستاهل كل خير 

وتستاهلى كل خير*

----------


## انووجه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف الف مبروووووووووووك استاذه جيهان :good: ::
وعقبال الشهور الجايه ان شاء الله حبيبتي ::h::  ::h:: 
ارجو من الله لك المزيد من التوفيق
تحيااااااااااااتي
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## sltan el4ram

الف مبروك يا استازة جيهان على التميز

ومن تميز الى تميز ان شاء الله

الف مبروك

----------

